

Lean Startup Bundle for SXSW for $99 - apollo
http://appsumo.com/lean

======
yellow
They've done bundles similar to this in the past, right? Has anyone had any
experience with those? I'm interested, but hesitant.

------
avree
Unfortunately, this bundle comes across as paying for a lot of 'trial'
accounts.

------
WordSkill
One of the Appsumo deals I signed up for was, absolutely, a scam.

My advice would be to only sign up for these offers if you won't be upset if
some of the vendors refuse to honor the text of their offer, just assume that
some will pull a bait-and-switch and you won't be too disappointed.

Do not think that you'll be able to persuade them to honor the offer as
described, I made that mistake and simply wasted a lot of time; they know
that, ultimately, no-one is going to bother taking legal action, so, they'll
just stonewall you until you go away.

Also, pay extremely close attention to the expiration dates.

